# what type of gsd is this dog?



## Stellar (Apr 12, 2017)

these dogs are working dogs in our Tunisian military but they are unique I cant find what type of gsd are they? brown? pale? malinois? appearantly they are short hair but what color is this?

here some screen print photos from a video


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Could be a malinois/GSD cross. The coat looks too long to be a pure mal.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Actually Belgian Shepherds, which the Malinois is a variety, are a double coated breed so the Mal's coats can vary from very tight to a bit thicker. Hard to be 100% sure, but the dogs in the photos look like Mals.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ they come in long coats too with feathering. Less than a typical long coat GSD and not a Terv.

The dog in question looks Mal to me.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Hard to be sure from the pictures, but looks like Belgian Malinois to me as well.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

They look Belgian malinois, could be some GSD there, hard to say. Belgian malinois coats vary from very tight to relatively long. My female would be a tervueren in Europe, but the AKC is special and will not recognize terv out of malinois. 

My point being, there is a lot of variety in coat length in the malinois.


----------



## Kelly_Jean (Oct 25, 2017)

They definitely look like Belgian Malinios to me, not GSD. The color I believe they call fawn, with black masks, apparently. I agree with the other posts...coat length can vary in that breed. However, it is hard to say whether or not they cross their dogs with varying breeds to get precisely what they need, in terms of workability in the field. Many of our dogs today started out with cross-breeding various breeds, in order to perfect exactly what they were intended to be for.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Kelly_Jean said:


> They definitely look like Belgian Malinios to me, not GSD. The color I believe they call fawn, with black masks, apparently. I agree with the other posts...coat length can vary in that breed. However, it is hard to say whether or not they cross their dogs with varying breeds to get precisely what they need, in terms of workability in the field. Many of our dogs today started out with cross-breeding various breeds, in order to perfect exactly what they were intended to be for.


 this thread is 4 months old and the OP hasn't even logged on since july. i doubt they will see your reply.


----------

